# Hitch Mount snow ex 1075



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Was wondering if any of you ran the hitch mount 1075? Have you had any problems with it being set up this way? Will it hold the amount of salt it is intended for set up this way? Any issues with it not funneling down or getting clogged up?


Thanks in advance,

JP


----------



## Tractor Tidy (Dec 5, 2011)

*SnowEx 1075*

I think the hitch mount is too light for this spreader even though they offer it. The recommended hitch for the 1875 is the pivot-mount hitch. It supports the weight better and allows you to swing it out to access the truck bed for your bags. I'm a SnowEx dealer in IN. My rep told me to only order the pivot-hitch.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Tractor Tidy;1368808 said:


> I think the hitch mount is too light for this spreader even though they offer it. The recommended hitch for the 1875 is the pivot-mount hitch. It supports the weight better and allows you to swing it out to access the truck bed for your bags. I'm a SnowEx dealer in IN. My rep told me to only order the pivot-hitch.


Thanks for the reply. By pivot hitch are you talking about drilling into the bumper as the set up is intended or using a hitch mounted pivot mount??

Edit: I just reread your post. Do you have a link to the pivot mount??


----------



## Tractor Tidy (Dec 5, 2011)

No, I don't have a link. I'm not sure on how the pivot mt. attaches to the bunper, I have not installed or seen one installed. It does not attach to the hitch. It has a wide frame on the back of the spreader that attaches to the truck part and then pivots away from the truck.

They have a pivot pal that attaches to the hitch but that is only for the lighter spreaders,
SP575 and below.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Anyone else with this setup?? A friend has a hitch mount pro flow and puts 700 pounds in it with not problems, so what can't I snow ex do the same thing?? Any other input would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks

JP


----------



## Tractor Tidy (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes, but does it have support staps to hold it up to the bed. The 1075 cap. is 860lbs., that's a lot just off the hitch.


----------



## Tractor Tidy (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm sure you could do it w/ a hitch mount, just don't recommend it. Try it, if it breaks or fails, you'll know why and don't cry warranty!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Tractor Tidy;1370286 said:


> Yes, but does it have support staps to hold it up to the bed. The 1075 cap. is 860lbs., that's a lot just off the hitch.


Actually on his pro flow he has a frame that slides into the hitch and the pro flow hooks up to the from. He uses no straps.

And don't worry I would not cry warranty. But if they offer it has a hitch mount he has to be covered in a warranty imo. I appreciate your input and I will take that into consideration. Thanks.

Now has anyone else have any thougths.


----------



## tjjn06 (Oct 28, 2010)

I run a 1075 Pivot Pro. With that kind of weight I don't think I would ever consider using a hitch mount for it. With that said, I have been looking at others, like the bigger BOSS tailgate spreaders that are hitch mount. The mounting goes into the hitch, but has mounts that sit on the bumper to help with the weight.


----------



## tjjn06 (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh, and yes, the Pivot Pro mounting is permanently fastened to the bumper (by bolts that are too much of a pain to take off after you get them on). Don't know where in central ohio you are, but you always welcome to take a drive and inspect mine.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

tjjn06;1370668 said:


> I run a 1075 Pivot Pro. With that kind of weight I don't think I would ever consider using a hitch mount for it. With that said, I have been looking at others, like the bigger BOSS tailgate spreaders that are hitch mount. The mounting goes into the hitch, but has mounts that sit on the bumper to help with the weight.


Thanks, I am right here in Columbus. A friend has one attached to the bumper. I don't want to drill holes into my bumper that is why I am looking at the hitch mounts.


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

JP
I answered your pm. I will post a picture of my Snow Ex 1875 swing away. I welded the swing away mounting plates on a 1/4 x5" bar and made a bracket in the middle that fits in the hitch. No holes in the bumper and the whole mount comes off in 5 minutes. Scott


----------



## SStephanuik (Dec 28, 2009)

I just bought a 1075 that has the stock truck bed mounting. The unit was a little rusty and weakened because of it. My other problem is that I have an excursion that I plan to run this on and have no way mount it other than hitch mount. Last week I cut off the spreader motor box and lower tub bracing. I replaced the original weak angle iron with much stronger 2" angle. Tomorrow I am getting a solid 2" receiver bar to build the hitch portion and attach to the new angle. This should give me plenty of support to hold the 1000 lbs of spreader and salt once loaded. 

I have also removed the **** powder coating this thing came with and am covering everything with duplicolor truck bed armor. Hope this will work. I will try to load up some pictures after I get it fixed up tomorrow.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

broncscott;1375350 said:


> JP
> I answered your pm. I will post a picture of my Snow Ex 1875 swing away. I welded the swing away mounting plates on a 1/4 x5" bar and made a bracket in the middle that fits in the hitch. No holes in the bumper and the whole mount comes off in 5 minutes. Scott


Thanks, doesnt look like I got a pm from you though. Sounds like you have a good set up, looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

We got a good deal on one and made it a hitch mount ourselves.

Installed a vibrator and run treated salt thru it all day long with no problems.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*1075*

We run several snowex tailgate spreaders. The 1075 will work fine as a hitch mount system. We used them until we switched to the swing away option. They will hold about 650 pounds maximum of product.You may sneak another 50 on top but that is it.

Call if you have any questions. I would be happy to answer any questions you have about snowex tailgate spreaders. We've been using the product for 7 years now and love it.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey, JP, my old Buyers is one of those pivot mounts. It'll hold 800 lbs, and I'd be afraid to put all that on my hitch. I do, however, take the whole thing off every year, bumper plates and all, so it doesn't interfere with my dump insert. Not too big a deal. My truck isn't as nice as yours though, just a beat up, old rusty plow truck. When it gets replaced I'll be looking for one of the Boss or Western hitch-mount deals. You're welcome to check out my setup sometime though if you need to. I'm close.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys. I am going to look at a hitch mount 1075 Wednesday. Let you know what I do about this.


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

JP
Her are the pics. I tried using a piece of 2x2 tubing on the hitch but over time it became rusted so I went to the threaded piece for the hitch. Made mounting alot easier. The bumper mounting plates are welded to a piece of 1/4 x3" bar with a piece of 11/2x11/2x1/4" angle welded to the edge not 1/4" by 5" bar as I said earlier


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Thank you Scott for posting these pictures. I like the step you added to the right side of the mount too. Pretty slick and I bet that makes it alot easier at 3 in the morning to get in and out of the truck.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

I really like that too, Scott! Great idea.


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

I run without the tailgate when salting. Makes it easier to get in and out. I think it only cost about $30-40 dollars in material to make this. Late this week I'll post pics of the stand with rollers I am making to store the salt box on. Thanks, Scott


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the pics Scott. I'm working out some vacuum issues on my truck, so I haven't got the spreader on yet. I may just work up a hitch mount like yours when I put it on.


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

cwby_ram;1379765 said:


> Thanks for the pics Scott. I'm working out some vacuum issues on my truck, so I haven't got the spreader on yet. I may just work up a hitch mount like yours when I put it on.


Always something getting in the way


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

broncscott;1379811 said:


> Always something getting in the way


Always :crying:


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Picked me up a good used snowex hitch mount spreader today. Did not get pictures of it, totally forgot about it. Good guy to deal with as well.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Good news! How big is it?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Oops again, it is the 1075. The metal has been Raptor Liner on the metal parts:


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Good deal. I need to repaint mine before it rusts apart. As soon as all that other stuff quits getting in the way...


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

cwby_ram;1380193 said:


> Good deal. I need to repaint mine before it rusts apart. As soon as all that other stuff quits getting in the way...


Guess I am going to have to update my signature too. lol


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

hey young pup, just snapped a few pics of what Ive been running. I was like you, didnt want the pivot mount. Basically because I didnt want holes drilled in my truck. I don't have the luxury of personal trucks and work trucks so my trucks are my all around vehicles. Last year this setup was on my 2004 2500 hd truck. slid it in the hitch and and ratched strapped around it and hooked into the hooks that were stock inside of my bed. When you ratcheted it snug it puts a lot of the pressure on the strap and not on the hitch its self. Its on the flatbed now and this is how it looks. They say to have a class 4 hitch or bigger and you will be fine AND from what my dealer told me will be warrantied unless its smaller than class 4 hitch.

I play it smart though, I don't drive down the highway with it loaded. I fill it at the lot and spread it there. Then transport to next spot empty. I could see all this being a problem if you were jumping railroad tracks with it loaded. but cant see it being a problem other than that. Not only that but these spreader frames have adjustment feet where the frame will rest on your bumber if its just a stock bumper. I don't have that luxury with the pics here because its not stock. Ive done it with no problems so far man. Good luck!!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

snowcrazy;1384931 said:


> hey young pup, just snapped a few pics of what Ive been running. I was like you, didnt want the pivot mount. Basically because I didnt want holes drilled in my truck. I don't have the luxury of personal trucks and work trucks so my trucks are my all around vehicles. Last year this setup was on my 2004 2500 hd truck. slid it in the hitch and and ratched strapped around it and hooked into the hooks that were stock inside of my bed. When you ratcheted it snug it puts a lot of the pressure on the strap and not on the hitch its self. Its on the flatbed now and this is how it looks. They say to have a class 4 hitch or bigger and you will be fine AND from what my dealer told me will be warrantied unless its smaller than class 4 hitch.
> 
> I play it smart though, I don't drive down the highway with it loaded. I fill it at the lot and spread it there. Then transport to next spot empty. I could see all this being a problem if you were jumping railroad tracks with it loaded. but cant see it being a problem other than that. Not only that but these spreader frames have adjustment feet where the frame will rest on your bumber if its just a stock bumper. I don't have that luxury with the pics here because its not stock. Ive done it with no problems so far man. Good luck!!


Same setup but mine will rest on the bumper like you said. Still have to get the pictures though. The previous owner had rubber pieces attached to the spreader so I can lay them on the bumper so it won't damage the bumper. Will try to work on Pictures.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Some pictures like I said I wouild about a month ago. lol


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I see them all the time here in C-bus. Beubaker plow shop dose work like that if you need help. He is located next to Coffmen Stone on Taylor Rd. in Gahanna 614-864-6664, you will have to haggle him on price


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Flawless440;1416038 said:


> I see them all the time here in C-bus. Beubaker plow shop dose work like that if you need help. He is located next to Coffmen Stone on Taylor Rd. in Gahanna 614-864-6664, you will have to haggle him on price


Thanks, I know where brubaker is located at.I actually have bought parts from him. That is my spreader that I picked up in the pictures above your post.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

tjjn06;1370668 said:


> I run a 1075 Pivot Pro. With that kind of weight I don't think I would ever consider using a hitch mount for it. With that said, I have been looking at others, like the bigger BOSS tailgate spreaders that are hitch mount. The mounting goes into the hitch, but has mounts that sit on the bumper to help with the weight.


The snowex 1075 has a mount just like you discribed here. It goes into the hitch but it also sits on top of the bumper to stabilize it. The pivot mount does need to be drilled into the bumper, the hitch mount does not. :salute:


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

Bump for Moss Man


----------



## Moss Man (Oct 23, 2010)

broncscott;1427627 said:


> Bump for Moss Man


Thanx man! I could stand out there for several hours and come up with a solution, but seeing it already masterminded by others makes it alot easier by far. I'll probably take a combination of these ideas and make it work. I used to be a metal fabricater by trade, these small projects can be fun once you get digging into them.


----------

